# Doubt with quotas



## MauroEldritch (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi.

I followed the Handbook in order to make quotas for my users. 

I've issued `edquota Leonardo`, and then modified it to fit:


```
Quotas for user Leonardo:
/: in use: 0k, limits (soft = 1048576k, hard = 1048576k)
        inodes in use: 0, limits (soft = 1048576, hard = 1048576)
```

Whenever I try to do `quota -u Leonardo` it answers with Disk quotas for user Leonardo (uid xxx): *none*

Is this ok?

Everything seems fine in the other hand, I've added the userquota to /etc/fstab, also added 


```
quota_enable="YES"
check_quotas="NO"
```

following older posts, I've even tried


```
enable_quotas="YES"
check_quotas="NO"
```

but doesn't seems to work. Is "none" output ok?, am I missing something? It just seems like the quota wasn't applied, if I'm not wrong.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi Mauro,

Can you show both outputs?

```
# repquota -avug | grep username
# repquota -avug | grep groupname
```


----------



## MauroEldritch (Oct 7, 2013)

No output at all. 

Without `grep`, general output is:


```
*** Report for user quotas on / (/dev/ada0p2)
                           Block  limits                    File  limits
User                  used   soft   hard  grace     used    soft    hard  grace
```


----------



## cpm@ (Oct 7, 2013)

Well, assuming that you haven't forgot any step of the section 19.13. File System Quotas. You need invoke edquota(8)() as following: `# edquota -u user`

Note that the list of file systems with user quotas is determined from /etc/fstab. So be sure you added the quota to the fstab(5)() options, e.g.:

```
/dev/ada0p2    /home    ufs     rw,userquota,groupquota    2  2
```

To remount the partition, run `# mount /home`

Also use `# quotacheck -a` to check all the file systems indicated in /etc/fstab to be read-write with disk quotas. See quotacheck(8)() man page for more details.


----------



## MauroEldritch (Oct 9, 2013)

Solved. Thanks my friend. My fault, I was missing a parameter in /etc/fstab


----------

